# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Aqua do "Enchido"

## Pedro Chouriço

Aquário – 2000 x 1000 x 850, brutos, ficando com 2000x1000x790 reais (devido aos travamentos e à altura do pente, o que dá um pouco mais de 1500L),com travamento francês e coluna externa de 500x500x150.
O aqua será feito em vidro de 19mm e a coluna e os travamentos em vidro de 10mm.
Estrutura em aço inox (40mm) com cerca de 90cm de altura.

Sumps – 4 sumps independentes, colocadas em “escadinha”, sendo as primeiras duas para as Tpa, a terceira o refugio e a quarta onde ficara o retorno e o escumador.
Sump1-500x350x600, Sump2-500x350x500,Sump3-800x300x350,Sump4-800x400x350
A ideia é facilitar as tpa e a limpeza, bem como aproveitar esses aquas que para aqui andavam!

Iluminação – 3 x Reflectores lumenarc  c/ lâmpadas coralvue reeflux 12000K 3 x 400w e balastros electrónicos Marine-Lux

Escumação –  Deltec SC 3070

Reactor de cálcio – Deltec PF 601S c/ botija 6kg CO2

Reactor de Kalkwasser – Diy por Carlos Dias, com bomba peristáltica SP3000.

Reactor de Fosfátos- aproveitamento de filtro Ehiem com midia anti fosfatos.

UV – 15W

Circulação interna – 2 Tunze Stream 6205 (5000l/h-22000l/h)(se necessário mais para a frente irei adquirir mais 2).

Retorno – Ehiem compact 5000

Ozonizador – Ozonizador 300mg  

Rocha  – 50 kg viva e 50 kg morta

Substracto – cerca de 200 Kg sugar size

Controlo e comando – Profilux II plus EX (ainda por adquirir)

Aquecimento - 3x Jaguer 300W

Arrefecimento - 12 ventoinhas PC 140mm + extractor de 90mm para o exterior (e no verão veremos se se justifica AC)

Só falta mesmo só o aqua!


Em relação à iluminação ainda falta colocar uns cabos de aço(vulgo corda de estender a roupa) para colocar os lumenarcs à altura ideal!Como estão na foto ficariam muito altos!


Como pretendo fechar esse canto todo com um móvel, vou fazer um respiradouro para o exterior, facilitando assim a saida do ar quente e evitando possiveis humidades nesse local.

O escumador e o Reactor de cálcio são mesmo enormes!!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Em relação aos vivos que tinha no outro aqua, vão sobrevivendo num reservatório gentilmente emprestado pelo amigo Joaquim Galinhas!





Agora resta esperar pelo aqua! :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

Está no bom caminho para fazeres algo em grande. Só falta mesmo o aqua para vermos isso a evoluir. Força com o projecto!  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Muito bom, esse aquário é literalmente grande em todos os sentidos: tamanho e equipamento  :Smile: 

Em relação ao equipamento aproveito para te perguntar onde é que arranjastes aquele bloco de tomadas branco que aparece nas fotos?

O escumador que aparece na sump do sistema provisório é ATI?

Boa sorte com o projecto  :Smile:

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Viva Pedro,

Um sistema que promete vir a ser dos grandes, irei seguir esta evolução.

Cump.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Muito bom, esse aquário é literalmente grande em todos os sentidos: tamanho e equipamento 
> 
> Em relação ao equipamento aproveito para te perguntar onde é que arranjastes aquele bloco de tomadas branco que aparece nas fotos?
> 
> O escumador que aparece na sump do sistema provisório é ATI?
> 
> Boa sorte com o projecto


Boas!

Desde já obrigado a todos pelo incentivo!

O Bloco de 10 tomadas foi comprado no Carrefour em Badajoz!

Por cá o máximo que encontrei foi de 8!

E sim o Escumador é um Ati BM200!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Ora ai ta o dito "aquario".
Uma pergunta, porque compras te o deltec interno? O externo tanto trabalha dentro como fora da sump, e nunca se sabe o dia de amanha....

Mas de momento tudo espectacular, vai prometer e esses 100cm fazem me  inveja  :Coradoeolhos:  ao contrario dos 85cm que tanto me "chateia"....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Pedro

Foi com grande satisfação que vi a abertura deste tópico!
Pena foi que tivesse constatado a ausência do aquário... está o quê? 1 mês atrasado!?

Vamos ao nome do tópico "Aqua do 'Enchido'"... compreende-se.  :Smile: 
Se eu tivesse que dar um nome ao meu aquário, seria "Aqua do 'Pippo'". Para quem não sabe, 'Pippo' é italiano e significa 'Pateta' ou 'Goofy'.




> Circulação interna  2 Tunze Stream 6205 (5000l/h-22000l/h)(se necessário mais para a frente irei adquirir mais 2).


Pedro, numa altura em que vê muitos aquariofilistas nacionais a optarem por trocar as suas Tunze por Vortech's MP40, porque insistes nas Tunze?

Vê este tópico, tem apenas vortech's (8x)...


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas
> 
> 
> Uma pergunta, porque compras te o deltec interno? O externo tanto trabalha dentro como fora da sump, e nunca se sabe o dia de amanha....


Tão somente pelo espaço, porque como vou ter as sumps é quase impossível ter o escumador externo!

E tb uma mania minha de não gostar mt dos escumadores externos!lol!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boa noite Pedro
> 
> Foi com grande satisfação que vi a abertura deste tópico!
> Pena foi que tivesse constatado a ausência do aquário... está o quê? 1 mês atrasado!?
> 
> Vamos ao nome do tópico "Aqua do 'Enchido'"... compreende-se. 
> Se eu tivesse que dar um nome ao meu aquário, seria "Aqua do 'Pippo'". Para quem não sabe, 'Pippo' é italiano e significa 'Pateta' ou 'Goofy'.
> 
> 
> ...


Boas Pedro!

Pois relamente tive azar com a "empresa" a quem entreguei o projecto!
De tanto esperar que me fartei!

Agora está com a Vidromoldura e lá para o fim do mês já cá devem estar os cerca de 350 Kg de vidro!Colados e tudo...loool

Em relação as Vortech, não sei se sabes mas estão limitadas a funcionar com vidro de 19mm!

Sendo o ideal um maximo de 15mm!

Como o aqua vai ter vidro de 19mm não quis arriscar!

Também não me agrada o barulho que fazem!E ter bombas de 400 para estarem a funcionar a 50%, acho k não vale a pena!

Cumps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Tão somente pelo espaço, porque como vou ter as sumps é quase impossível ter o escumador externo!
> 
> E tb uma mania minha de não gostar mt dos escumadores externos!lol!


Pois .... ok ....

Continuaçao de boa montagem

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Mas um bocado vais ver televisão prá rua,  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Boa sorte camarada, e que o aqua venha o mais depressa possível.

----------


## João Seguro

em primeiro lugar quero-te desejar boa sorte para este projecto e vou estar atento aos updates também que isto promete xD

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

O Aqua promete!!!!! Vai dando novidades com fotos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

O Aquario já chegou!

Aléluia!Foram precisos 8 pessoas para levantar o bicho de 350kg!







Depois de o colocar-mos na estrutura constatamos que a mesma não apresentava grande estabelidade!

Resultado, vou mandar reforçar a estrutura.....tenho de o retirar denovo do lugar....e mais 1 semana à espera para encher.....

Mais vale assim que chegar um dia a casa e ter tudo partido....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Grande aquário  :SbOk:  Em relação à estabilidade da estrutura, acho que uma ideia seria serrar as 6 pernas e assim a estrutura assentar em todas as barras de baixo, distribuindo o peso por uma área maior, pois as pernas, com o peso total, até poderiam forçar demais o chão.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Exacto Artur, uma das alteraçoes é mesmo eliminar os pé, pois condensavam o peso só em 6 pontos!

Outra das aleraçoes será colocar barras na diagonal, tanto na traseira como nas laterais!

Eu bem que queria fazer uma estrutura em alvenaria, mas a Maria.....loool, n se pode ter tudo!

Se repararem tb fiz um buraco para o exterior, para evitar as humidades, e renovar o ar!

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 




> Se repararem tb fiz um buraco para o exterior, para evitar as humidades, e renovar o ar!


Devias mostrar melhor também, pois muita gente não a aplica a... 


> coluna externa de 500x500x150


É sem dúvida uma mais valia!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Devias mostrar melhor também, pois muita gente não a aplica a...


Não é mais que um buraco para o exterior!Onde coloquei um tubo de 130mm, e vou colocar uma grelha no exterior e 3 ventoinhas de PC de 140mm, no interior!

Os vulgares exaustores de casa de banho fazem muito barulho!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Acho que me exprimi mal.
Queria chamar a atenção para a:

*coluna externa de 500x500x150* 

na sequência da tua referência à existência do exaustor.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa tarde a todos,

Aproveitando a deixa, qual a razão para 50x50? Porque não mais baixa? Há alguma vantagem em ter essa altura?

Esta é mesmo uma questão e não uma sugestão  :Wink: .

Vai levar um pente em acrílico colado por dentro do aqua ou dentro da coluna?
E o vidro vai ser pintado/forrado? do aqua e da coluna...

So many questions so little time...

Um abraço,

RB

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

As dimensão da coluna foram essas tão somonte para ter uma coluna "grande"!

Se fosse uma coluna interna teria 85 cm de altura, ou por lá perto!

O Pente em acrilico vai ser colado no vidro doa aquario, que dá para a coluna!

Esta semana conto em fazer isso, depois coloco fotos!

Não irei colocar nenhum autocolante, pois como vou deixar florescer a alga coralina no vidro traseiro e no vidro onde está a sump, acho que não justifica o gasto...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como prometido aqui ficam as fotos:


O bicho à espera da estrutura que foi a reforçar...



A coluna já com o pente!Home made e terrivelmente colado com excesso de selicone...





Agora estou a fazer uma cobertura para a coluna, baseada nas tampas dos meus overflows da tunze, para silenciar um pouco a descida da agua, e impedir que entrem vivos para dentro da mesma!

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Bem... parece enorme esse aqua! Parabéns!

Vou usar a coluna externa também, algum conselho para fazer o pente?

E já agora, satisfeito com o "look" do silicone preto? Ou se fosse hoje era transparente? no aqua e no pente...

Um abraço,

Raul

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Vou usar a coluna externa também, algum conselho para fazer o pente?
> 
> E já agora, satisfeito com o "look" do silicone preto? Ou se fosse hoje era transparente? no aqua e no pente...


Silicone transparente fica sempre cheio de algas, como alias o preto.A diferença é que no tranparente as algas acabam por se "infiltrar" e notasse muito mais do que no preto, que por ser opaco não se vêm as algas....
No pente, agora tem um pouco de mau aspecto, mas com o tempo o pente vai ficar com algas e coralina, portanto vai deixar de se notar, aquelas borradelas....

Em relação ao pente agora talvez fizesse os dentes maiores e espaçamentos maiores!

Tipo 3 a 5 mm com pente e 3 a 5mm com espaço, n sei se me entendo!

----------


## José Manuel Morgado

Bom dia Pedro,

 , e que tal aproveitar para fazer o pente em preto assim o silicone passava despercebido.

Melhores cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Pois mas o acrilico que tinha lá por casa era mesmo daquela cor!

Como diz o outro, promenores!

----------


## João Seguro

Pedro tu depois não não revestir a estrutura? assim em madeira ou qualquer coisa do género

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas João!

Vou sim!Devo de fechar em baixo e em cima até ao tecto!

Agora o tipo de madeira ainda n sei dizer...está em estudo!


Hoje com a preciosa ajuda do amigo Joaquim Galinhas, enchi o aqua! :yb677:  :yb677: 





Como podem vereficar também já coloquei a iluminação a funcionar!

Agora falta fazer uns melhoramentos na coluna, nomeadamente um durso e colocação de tubagem rígida!

Depois coloco mais umas fotos para verem como ficou a estrutura depois de reforçada, agora nem mexe uma palha!

Entretanto a conselho do Rogério e do Joaquim, não vou colocar já a rocha morta no aquario, pois está muito suja, cheia de esponjas, etc...

Vai ficar a cilcar durante 2 meses numa tina à parte!Depois quando estiver em condiçoes, será colocada no aqua!

Entretanto coloco a minha rocha já maturda, que mantinha na sump !

Bem que trabalheira....loool!com calma vamos lá!

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Como vais fazer a entrada de água de retorno da sump no áqua? Não entra pela coluna seca certo?

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Felizmente constato que o tópico foi *moderado*.

1. Então, as bombas da Tunze continuam a fazer barulho?
2. A descarga da água, é ruidosa ou silenciosa.
3. Sempre vais aplicar o sistema Jaubert numa das sumps? Não achas que é insuficiente aplicar isso numa sump atendendo ao volume do teu aquário?
4. Vais ter aquário de quarentena para albergar os novos cirurgiões? Ainda são uns quantos...
5. Mangues. Vais ter?
6. Pensas ter corais moles como sistema de filtragem?
7. Estás a pensar nas TPA's? Aplicação de torneira na descarga da água aquário/sump para rápida retirada da água?
8. Tens ligação a WC ou esgoto?
9. Já aplicaste as ventoinhas PC na parede?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> 1. Então, as bombas da Tunze continuam a fazer barulho?
> 2. A descarga da água, é ruidosa ou silenciosa.
> 3. Sempre vais aplicar o sistema Jaubert numa das sumps? Não achas que é insuficiente aplicar isso numa sump atendendo ao volume do teu aquário?
> 4. Vais ter aquário de quarentena para albergar os novos cirurgiões? Ainda são uns quantos...
> 5. Mangues. Vais ter?
> 6. Pensas ter corais moles como sistema de filtragem?
> 7. Estás a pensar nas TPA's? Aplicação de torneira na descarga da água aquário/sump para rápida retirada da água?
> 8. Tens ligação a WC ou esgoto?
> 9. Já aplicaste as ventoinhas PC na parede?


Bem estas com a pica toda... :SbSourire: 

Vou tentar responder...como te tinha dito no msn, ainda não tenho o sistema totalmente a funcionar porque tive umas fugas no retorno e porque a ultima sump não tinha capacidade para albergar a agua de descarga caso falta de energia/avaria da bomba de retorno.Assim o Joaquim Galinhas ira construir-me uma com as dimensoes mais generosas...mas respondendo as perguntas...
1-sim parece que o barulho das bombas é mesmo normal :Icon Cry: , vou ter de as colocar a trabalhar a um pouco mais de metade do que maximo de fluxo.
2-a descarga de agua é silenciosa, só depois da válvula se ouve algum ruido, mas com o passar do tempo o tubo ficar com algas esse barulho deve desaparecer...
3-a sump onde vai ficar o sistema tem 80*30*35...realmente não sei se é suficiente, mas devera ajudar....vou experimentar.
4-não eles já estão todos juntos na tina plastica e até se dão bem...vou colocá-los logo todos ao mesmo tempo....
5-ainda pensei nisso, mas em conversas com o Rogério Gomes, cheguei À conclusão que um reactor de fosfatos será mais rápido que os mangues a retirar fosfatos...no entanto vou ter macro algas.
6- em relação a corais moles vou ter o normal, se eles fazem filtração ainda melhor...
7-Para as TPA's vou utilizar uma bomba de para retirar a agua da sump 1 e 2.
8-até qu podia fazer uma ligação pro esgoto que está À frente de casa...mas ai é que  mulher me metia as malas à porta...lol...vamos ver lá ,mais pra frente.
9-si as ventoinhas já estão no seu lugar, só não funcionam porque a iluminação também ainda não está a funcionar...podes ver nas fotos em cima elas já na parede!

Conto mudar tudo no proximo fim de semana...já nem digo nada...amanha coloco fotos....

Cumps

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Cada vez fazem aquarios maiores com cada vez mais agua e se esquecem do resto :SbSourire2: 

O aquario do Pedro leva muita agua é preciso 2 viagens com um tanque de 1000L a ultima vez que fomos a agua foi no Domingo e a carrinha do galinhas vinha no seu limite maximo de carga mais de 1500L de agua. :Coradoeolhos: 










-Vou dizer uma coisa  :yb677:  ter um aquario como o Pedro é outra coisa  :Palmas:  100cm é espectacular. :Olá: 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## João Seguro

eheheheh sempre a bombar ^^ foram buscar água onde?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Em Sesimbra!

----------


## João Seguro

então já está cheio e com o problema das traves resolvido?

mete ai umas fotos depois quando tiveres o layout montado.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu sempre considerei e continuo a pensar o mesmo...
É preciso ter coragem para ter um aquário desta dimensão!
Por tudo o que envolve... durante 1 ano, durante 2 anos... agora manter a mesma rotina de TPA's, de limpeza de vidros, aspiração do areão... tudo em larga escala durante 10-20 anos... :yb665:  acho muito difícil.

Em Portugal há poucos aquários grandes que tenham sobrevivido muito tempo.
A desmontagem/desistência, 'downsizing', mudança para FOWLR... têm sido uma constante.

Espero que realmente este aquário seja sinónimo de sucesso.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro :Olá: 

Parabens pelo projecto está do melhor :SbOk: , e quando se pode contar com bons amigos(Rogerio,etc...) as coisas tornam-se mais faceis...
Ainda bem que a matricula da viatura não aparece na foto :SbSourire2: ...esperem até o socrates descubrir que andam ai uns "tipos" a fazer coletas de agua do mar :SbSourire2: ...ai vem :EEK!:  mais um imposto :SbSourire2: 

Parabens....

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Em Portugal há poucos aquários grandes que tenham sobrevivido muito tempo.
> A desmontagem/desistência, 'downsizing', mudança para FOWLR... têm sido uma constante.


pedro 
acredita que estas muito enganado :Coradoeolhos: 
temos visto  muitas pessoas a construir  aquarios maiores e melhores

eu acho graça quando muita gente  pensa que o mundo da aquariofilia seja doce ou salgada se resume aos foruns a a net

quando eu só aqui no norte conheço brutos aquarios em que os donos não percebem peta de computadores nem nunca ouviram falar de foruns

na minha opinião o pessoal dos foruns é aquele que tem 2 hobbys
computadores e aquariofilia

e isso é um grupo muito especifico de pessoal

conheço pessoas na aquariofilia com 60\70 anos
com aquarios de agua salgada a mais de 15\20 anos
é certo que muitos desistiram, outros voltaram outros não,
outros começaram a descobrir agora

eu já vou no meu quinto aquario em apenas 4 anos de salgados

a razão de os meus aquarios não durarem muito tempo é apenas a vontade de fazer melhor (e melhor não é maior) 

claro que pelo caminho muita gente desiste

mas considero o normal como qualquer hobby

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boa tarde
> 
> Eu sempre considerei e continuo a pensar o mesmo...
> É preciso ter coragem para ter um aquário desta dimensão!
> Por tudo o que envolve... durante 1 ano, durante 2 anos... agora manter a mesma rotina de TPA's, de limpeza de vidros, aspiração do areão... tudo em larga escala durante 10-20 anos... acho muito difícil.
> 
> Em Portugal há poucos aquários grandes que tenham sobrevivido muito tempo.
> A desmontagem/desistência, 'downsizing', mudança para FOWLR... têm sido uma constante.
> 
> ...


Concordo contigo tão somente porque não devo ficar nesta casa por 20 anos....e muito antes disso deverei mudar de aquario...para maior quem sabe...

Se o passo foi maior que a perna, só o tempo o dirá.. e com isso conto com todo o pessoal, aqui de perto...Joaquim Galinhas, Rogério Gomes,Carlos Dias, só para falar em alguns, e com todo o pessoal que se disponibilize a dar um conselho/ajuda/achega...apesar de ser um "pouco" teimoso tenho de reconhecer que neste Hobbie a idade(experiência) é um posto!

Sempre dá uma bela piscina... :yb624: ...ou jacuzzi, com as tunze a fazer bolhinhas....

Essa de aspirar o areão também não pretendo fazer, e limpar os vidro, irão ser "só" 2....é preciso é ter calma...e quando as coisas dão mais trabalho, é quando dão mais prazer depois....

Cumps

ps-já encomendei o puche para o carro...para depois comprar o atrelado...senão a carrinha do Joaquim não aguenta mais outro Inverno, a carregar agua de Sesimbra!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Então aqui ficam umas fotos do durso com o tubo ladrão...



e do reforço da estrutura!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Bem parece que foi desta....

antes das fotos do aqua fica a comparação do material que tinha com o que posteriormente comprei.

O reactor de calcio era um TMC V2 React 1000!



O escumador era um ATI BM200!




Agora as do aquario...

a Lateral:





E a vista frontal:







Era a rocha que tinha no aquario antigo e mais 3 ou 4 pratos que comprei... a rocha morta vai ficar a ciclar numa tina à parte, só depois é introduzida...

Portanto o layout ainda não é o definitivo
Tenho os corais no areao para se ambientarem à iluminação...

Qunado acabar de arrumar a parte tecnica tiro fotos....

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

A comparação da dimensão dos equipamentos dá vontade de rir!
Realmente é um outro nível.
 :Palmas: 

Que lâmpadas tens nos Lumenarc? Coralvue?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Que lâmpadas tens nos Lumenarc? Coralvue?



Sim as de 12000K!

Afinal agora com o escumador a funcionar as bombas até que não fazem muito barulho...loool

----------


## João Seguro

isso mais parece um fragário que outra coisa :P 
está muito fixe, agora é esperarmos por novas fotos actualizadas com o novo layoout e pormenorizadas dos corais e vivos xD

Boa sorte e bom trabalho

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas João!

Realmente parece um fragário....mas é para os corais se habituarem as HQI coralvue, pois antes estvam com T5!

----------


## Rui Loureiro

ola pedro, posso saber em quanto ficou o aquario.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Respondido por MP!


Espero ter a area tecnica mais arrumada este fim de semana para poder tirar umas fotos!

Só falta ligar o reactor de cálcio.....

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Espero ter a area tecnica mais arrumada este fim de semana para poder tirar umas fotos!
> 
> Só falta ligar o reactor de cálcio.....


Olá Pedro

Então esse aquário como está, coloca aí umas fotos pra vermos a evolução desse grande sistema.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Então Pedro, a parte técnica já está arrumada ou precisas de ajuda?!
Queremos fotos :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Carlos Dias

Calma malta que o homem é Alentejano. :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Com as ferias do Natal e o ano novo não houve muito tempo para arranjar o aqua....

houve alguns azares entretanto para não variar:

-a bomba peristálica caiu pela 3ª vez dentro de agua e desta não recuperou...estou à espera de uma nova.

- O Ozonizador tb deve ter apanhado agua, quando o liguei, só deitou fumo....

- tive um ataque de ictio, onde tive 50% de baixas....Com um medicamento sem cobre e o UV a funcionar 24h, acho que a coisa está quase controlada.

entretanto só já falta colocar os balastros electronicos no seu lugar e colocar um separador de particulas no reactor de calcio.

A rocha já está à 1 mes a ciclar, tenho de fazer uma muda de agua e depois testes para ver como está a coisa....estou a querer introduzir pela altura do carnaval...

As sumps estão a funcionar muito bem, só a porra do filter bag está sempre a entupir...

Assim que chegar a peristálica coloco fotos(o que ainda deve acontecer esta semana).

Entretanto já comprei o puxe para o atrelado que vou comprar e assim deixar de cravar o Joaquim Galinhas no transporte de agua...

Abraços

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Pois é, eu também não acreditava quando esta lâmpada não acendeu, e vi que estava rachada....

Um salpico, uma corrente de ar....eu sei lá!!!!!!!!!!

Sempre a somar  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: !

Irra que já fartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

:EEK!:  :EEK!: ...Tu vai mas é a bruxa ou melhor leva a bruxa ai a casa para ver se espanta esse mau olhado!!  :Admirado: 

Força com isso...que no fim vai compensar!! :SbOk2: 

Ab
Joao

P.S- Sempre compras-te anemonas? Quais e como se estão a portar? :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Pedro, eu acho é que precisas de ir comprar um vidro de 4mm, temperado, e aplica-lo na gaveta que os Lumenarc trazem...

Força!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado: 

É a primeira vez que vejo uma lampada dessas partir assim, as minhas estão sempre sem vidro de protecção, levam com salpicos de àgua durante as persseguições que uns peixes fazem aos outros ou quando eu faço alguma asneira. Chego mesmo a ter que as tirar e lavar para retiraqr o sal que vai ficando colado e até ao momento nada aconteçeu.
Foi azar.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Sempre compras-te anemonas? Quais e como se estão a portar?


Adquiri uma Crispa e uma quadricolor (salmão)!

A crispa já está super adaptada e a quadricolor está mais timida....mas estão a comer bem e ainda não se moveram...

Não penso colocar vidro nos lumenarcs, senão iria ficar muito calor dentro do mesmo....acho que foi o que o Joaquim disse, azar!K já começa a fartar...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro, quanto tempo tem o aquário? As anémonas são um pouco manhosas e o ideal é um aquário já estabilizado e maturado, pois se morrerem começam a definhar e se não forem retiradas a tempo potencialmente arrasam todos os vivos do aquário...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

tem 2 meses!

MAs a rocha provem do meu aqua antigo que tinha 2 anos!

aBraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Pedro,

Chuta ai umas fotos! Gostava de ver essas anemonas...é que tb estou a pensar colocar 1 quadricolor ou gigantea no meu aqua... :yb665: ...ando a investigar!
Como as alimentas e com que frequência?

Ab
Joao

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Para fotos tenho de ter tempo e máquina que tenho tb não ajuda!

Estou à espera de comprar tudo pro aqua, para poder mandar vir um canhão pras fotos, com lente macro a condizer!

Alimento 1 vez por semana alternado, com camarão (descascado),peixe (sem pele e espinha) e lula/choco (mas não é do frito)lol!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Como prometido aqui vão umas fotos, de fraca qualidade, mas é o que se pode arranajar por agora...









A crispa:



A quadricolor salmão:



Faltou da laterar que vou tirar hoje!

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Realmente tens aí montes de potencial. Já começa a ficar um espanto.  :yb677: 
Imagina daqui a 1 ano  :tutasla: 

Abraço e boa sorte!

----------


## João Seguro

boas, estou a gostar de ver a evolução do teu aqua ^^ muitos parabens  :Wink: 

vais ter só HQI ou vais meter t5?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

então o resto da rocha ainda está a ciclar?! Toma algum cuidado que a colocação da restante rocha vai influenciar a circulação e isso ainda vai fazer com que as anémonas comecem a passear pelo aquário. Uma coisa que estranhei nelas foi estarem no fundo do aquário, esses locais foram escolhidos por ti ou por elas?

Na 1º foto, no topo, tens uma Turbinaria. Eu também tenho uma verde e apesar de ser dos corais que mais aprecio, nunca consigo coloca-la num sítio que goste de ver, com tanta indecisão neste momento até a tenho na areia, isto para dizer que também não gosto do sítio onde a puseste :Coradoeolhos: , mas isto são gostos pessoais e esse layout ainda vai ser alterado.

Melhor sorte para a restante montagem e com certeza este irá ser um aquário de referencia. :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> então o resto da rocha ainda está a ciclar?! Toma algum cuidado que a colocação da restante rocha vai influenciar a circulação e isso ainda vai fazer com que as anémonas comecem a passear pelo aquário. Uma coisa que estranhei nelas foi estarem no fundo do aquário, esses locais foram escolhidos por ti ou por elas?
> 
> Na 1º foto, no topo, tens uma Turbinaria. Eu também tenho uma verde e apesar de ser dos corais que mais aprecio, nunca consigo coloca-la num sítio que goste de ver, com tanta indecisão neste momento até a tenho na areia, isto para dizer que também não gosto do sítio onde a puseste, mas isto são gostos pessoais e esse layout ainda vai ser alterado.
> 
> Melhor sorte para a restante montagem e com certeza este irá ser um aquário de referencia.


sim o resto da rocha deve acabar o ciclo de 2 meses no fim de Janeiro....
As anemonas fui que as coloquei ali e por lá ficaram...depois vou mudar o layout todo....Por enquanto ando a fazer experiencias com os corais em diversos locais para ver a sua reacção, portanto devo mudar depois muita coisa...e como referis-te são gostos pessoais...




> vais ter só HQI ou vais meter t5?


Vou colocar 2 T5 de 80W actinicas para acenderem antes das HQI...e desligarem assim que estas acenderem....

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e aqui ficam as da lateral que faltavam...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

E com um Belo Domingo sem Chuva, lá fomos abastecer de agua...



Desta forma aproveitei pra estrear o atrelado....que leva 400l+ 200l que vão no carro....é agua para 1 mês...

Gostei do comportamento do atrelado (apesar de não passar dos 60km/h), e o carro puxou muito bem...

Para encher 600l foram cerca de 15 minutos com as moto bombas do Carlos Dias e do Joaquim Galinhas....

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

600l...15minutos!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Ate alteraste as correntes no cabo  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Como é que gastas tanta água num só mês?!

Está a ficar fantastico o aquario...mas estou curioso de como vais deixar o layout final  :Cool: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Belo atrelado, tenho de arranjar uma coisa dessas!

Estás a pensar manter sempre essas TPA de 600l/mês ou é só agora no início? E como são repartidas?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

lool!

Foi no Porto de Abrigo de Sesimbra....eu levei 600l, o Joaquim 1200l e o Carlos Dias cerca de 500l....já fez mossa!

Faço TPAs de 150l semanais....mas quando o aquario começar a ficar mais estabelizado pasarão a quinzenais....vamos a ver se com 6 meses já dá pra fazer isso!

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

um dia destes quero ir a praia e nao tenho agua lololol :yb624:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

está grande  :yb624:   :yb624:  excelente, boa continuação. Mais um que não se chateia com gastos  :Coradoeolhos:  é assim mesmo esta vida é só uma temos que nos divertir com o que nos diverte, força nisso.

----------


## Artur Jorge Alves

Boas Pedro, 

   Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho com o aquario.

   Somos quase vizinhos, pois vivo nos limites da quinta do conde, estou a incializar no hobby dos aquarios de agua salgada, por isso se precisares de ajuda sempre fica aqui a minha oferta. 

   Se quiseres algumas fotos com alguma qualidade do teu aquario, sempre posso te ajudar nisso.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas Pedro, 
> 
>    Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho com o aquario.
> 
>    Somos quase vizinhos, pois vivo nos limites da quinta do conde, estou a incializar no hobby dos aquarios de agua salgada, por isso se precisares de ajuda sempre fica aqui a minha oferta. 
> 
>    Se quiseres algumas fotos com alguma qualidade do teu aquario, sempre posso te ajudar nisso.
> 
> Abraço


Boas!

Obrigado Artur, quando quisseres podes aparecer!

Para o proximo mês vou adquirir uma máquina e uma lente à altura do aquario....
entretanto tenho de postar umas fotos actualizadas, pois o layout já tá mudado!

Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, como vão essa anemonas, peixes e corais?
Fotos? :p

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como o prometido é devido aqui vão umas fotos com a qualidade possível...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e mais umas...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e para terminar a barrigada...









e pronto por hoje é tudo...é deixar crescer....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Água... e corais não te faltam! hen hen

Parece-me que apostaste na variedade de corais - moles, LPS e SPS...
A acreditar nas fotos, tens também uma circulação muito forte.

Pena que as cores das fotos estejam falseadas. Essa Lobophyllia é bem mais bonita, bem mais...



Não é assim?


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Com uma máquina de bolso e um fotografo turista....

Mas como todos sabem ao vivo não tem nadaa ver....

A lobo é mesmo essa....

----------


## João Soares

Ola Pedro, tens uns corais muito bons, parabens.
Só acho é que tens o aquário um bocado desorganizado, corais por todo lado sem nenhuma direcção. Permite-me recomendar-te um artigo do André Silvestre acerca de layouts de aquários de recife.
Aquascaping your Reef Tank
Muito bom, achei muito interessante. Dá uma vista de olhos.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isso é como tudo na vida...gostos são gostos....

Eu sempre gostei de aquarios com muita rocha, com muitas cavernas e esconderijos para os peixes....

Já vi o Aquario do André ao vivo, gostei muito....para os corais e peixes que ele tem tá muito bom....

Eu no meu tenho essencialmente cirugioes, e eles adoram esconderijos...

cumps

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas pedro isso esta muito bom parabens. agora e so o corais crecher e fica muito bem composto abraços

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Boas Pedro,

Estou com o João...tens boas peças mas acho que isso está super desorganizado! Pessoalmente estava á espera de mais...talvez elevei demasiado a fasquia tendo em conta todo esse equipamento! Mas como dizes "gostos são gostos" e tu é que tens que te sentir bem com o aqua que tens por isso...boa sorte!

Abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Estou com o João...tens boas peças mas acho que isso está super desorganizado! Pessoalmente estava á espera de mais...


já agora com seria uma organização melhor para ti....porque quando os corais crescerem nem a rocha se vai ver....não entendo o que querem dizer com aquario todo desorganizado....ou os LPS devem estar separados dos LPS, e dos moles....

As suas localizaçoes actuais têm em conta os requesitos de corrente e iluminação....

Ainda nem tenho os pratos colados, por exemplo....e no lado direito tenho frags para vender ou trocar....que vou colocar em eggcrate, mais acima...

Como disse anteriormente, gostos são gostos.....e todas as opinioes construtuvas são bem vindas...

O meu layout foi feito com base no que vi no mexico quando lá andei a mergulhar.....aglomerados de rochas com mts esconderijos e depois grandes vales....com corais nos lados....

Os peixes estão contentes com o aquario e os corais a crescer, e no fundo isso é que interessa!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> boas pedro isso esta muito bom parabens. agora e so o corais crecher e fica muito bem composto abraços


Quando quiseres aparecer e ver ao vivo é dizeres, depois das 22h, de preferencia...abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Olá Pedro

No lado direito no areão nota-se vários corais de seguida tipo pocciloporas histrix, corrige me se tiver errado, isso é o que falta colar?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!


Essas são para venda/troca!Vou colocar um eggcrate no fundo do aqurio do lado direito para esas mudas....

O que me falt colar são 3 montiporas prato (2 verdes e 1 vermelha)...dois desses frags estão do lado esquerdo...

cumps

----------


## João_Melo

Boa NOITE.
 O que se pretende é construir e evoluir e é nesse sentido que vai o meu comentário. Eu ainda tenho pouco tempo nos salgados, mas na verdade todos nós conseguimos ter a nossa opinião apenas com um olhar, e na verdade concordo com o "João" e "Miguel".
O potencial do teu projecto, é elevado isso sem dúvida, mas nem sempre quantidade é sinal qualidade. Penso que a beleza é feito de pormenores.
De facto penso que o teu aquário ficaria mais equilibrado com menos corais, tal como dizes eles ainda vão crescer, e o mesmo digo em relação aos peixes (tudo bem ainda são pequenos) mas vão crescer seguramente e nessa altura ficara ainda mais entulhado.

Pedro tal como dizes os gostos não se discutem, por isso faço questão de dizer que está é apenas a minha opinião.

Desejando o MELHOR para o teu aquário.

João Melo.
 :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------


## João Seguro

pelos vistos eramos muitos os que ansiavam ver o resultado final deste projecto com altas expetactivas xD Penso que até os corais se desenvolverem o aquário vai ter sempre um aspecto "nu". Parece-me que tentaste contornar isso colocando muitos corais... Já vi vários aquários com uma grande população de corais e fica muito bonito porém vais ter um grande trabalho para depois os controlares ou até mesmo retirares alguns. Se organizares os que estão no areão parece-me que terás logo outro aspecto no aquário, mas isto são opiniões de quem apenas vê as fotos... Tu que estás desse lado tens certamente uma perspectiva completamente diferente da nossa. Tirando todo o bla bla bla tens ai um aquário que promete e que vou ter muito gosto em seguir. Muita sorte e parabéns pelo conseguido  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Obrigado a todos pelas opinioes....


Entretanto fiz algumas (pequenas) alteraçoes no layout e reorganizei os coais por especies.....

Os Sps que estão no areão são para colocar num egg crate suspenso, ainda não pensei como o irei fazer....são mudas para troca e venda...



Depois coloco mais fotos!

Abraço a todos!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Recentemente tive a hipótese de retribuir a visita que me foi feita.
São muitos litros de água! ui!

Consegue ter muitos esconderijos e muito espaço livre para peixes e corais.
Para quem conheceu o aquário (o último) do Gil Miguel, pode ficar com uma ideia.

A parte inferior do aqua é outro mundo. Vi equipamentos que nunca tinha visto (separador de particulas...). 
Confundi um reactor de cálcio com um reactor de fosfatos... Sou mesmo leigo, hen hen

Encontrei um ambiente muito acolhedor, extremamente silencioso.

Ainda bem que não sou eu a fazer as TPA's. Ui! 
Se fosse, faria (ou tentaria fazer) de forma diferente e abdicaria de alguma 'quimicada'.

Muito bom! Um forte investimento com futuro.

Forte abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Ainda bem que não sou eu a fazer as TPA's. Ui! 
> Se fosse, faria (ou tentaria fazer) de forma diferente e abdicaria de alguma 'quimicada'.
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas!

Quimica todos nós infelizmente temos de usar (uns mais que outros), como tu que utilizas agua sitectica....o que eu utilizo não é nada demais A,B,C e M....o resto que te mostrei eram sobras do outro aqua(experiências)...

Em relação as TPA's, nada de mais simples....sai a agua desejada para a janela ao lado do aqua (com a ajuda de uma bomba compact 2000+), os 150 litros...para encher, tenho a agua armazenada das colectas, em 4 barris de 150L no outro quintal.....coloco uma bomba (daquelas de 220V para ir colectar agua ao Oceano), com uma mangueira de 25 metros e pronto....não carrgo com nada(excepto no dia da colecta da agua quando passo os 600L para os Bidons)!!

Se tiveres sugestoes...

Ainda bem que gostaste de visitar e como referiste, nada como ver ao vivo...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E já agora umas fotos:





Alguem sabe qual é o nome desse peixe azul escuro com 2 linhas azuis mais claras (parece um Labroides)?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

mais ainda:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e para finalizar...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia pedro , 

penso que o peixe que perguntas te é um Larabicus quadrilineatus ... 

mas confirma ... 

espero ter ajudado ... 

cumprimentos .. 

ps - parabens pelo aquario , daqui a um aninho deve estar brutal !

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

Larabicus quadrilineatus


Quick Stats:   Red Sea Cleaner Wrasse 
Family: Labridae 
Range: Red Sea 
Size: Up to 5 inches 
Diet: Carnivore 
Tank Set-up: Marine: Coral or rock, plants 
Reef Compatible: With caution 
Tank Conditions: 72-78ºF; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4 
Minimum Tank Capacity: 55 gallon 
Light: High 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Swimming Level: No specific level 
Care Level: Difficult 
Reproduction: Egg Layer


The Red Sea Cleaner Wrasse, also known as the Fourline Wrasse, is a brilliant blue with four, horizontal, lighter blue stripes with purple trimming the tail.

One specimen should be kept per tank in a 55 gallon or larger community aquarium. It should have some live rock available for use as shelter and for food. As a juvenile, it will eat parasites from placid tank mates. Adults feed almost entirely on polyps of stony corals. This is one of the reasons this is such a hard species to keep in an aquarium. It is a very fragile fish and should only be cared for by a very experienced aquarist.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Ricardo




> Larabicus quadrilineatus
> 
> Adults feed almost entirely on polyps of stony corals. This is one of the reasons this is such a hard species to keep in an aquarium.


in Red Sea Cleaner Wrasse (Larabicus quadrilineatus)

Parece que tens razão... 
Pedro, o que tinhas pensado fazer, ganhou força.
É um Labroides particular... vai lá vai!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Quando adquiri este animal pensava que era um Labroides "diferente".....

Na loja onde o adquiri também não me informaram da sua alimentação e dos seus hábitos.....secalhar nem eles sabiam......

O Pedro Ferrer viu o bicho atacar as acans (uma delas quase que foi desta para melhor......e os polipos dos duros era obra......Pistillatas, Callendriuns e histrix, bem como as acroporas.....um banquete real....e os corais todos encolhidos.....pensava eu que tinha feito alguma asneira....

Depois de o ter apanhado com uma armadilha de garrafão, enquanto atacava uma acan, foi para a sump e amanha vou levar à loja onde o comprei.......

Vamos ver como corre!

Abraço e obrigado pela ajuda!

----------


## João Seguro

boas, os corais estão com umas cores muito giras e como já disseram, "daqui a um ano" imagino como estarão ^^...  boa sorte com tudo, pelo que se vê estás num óptimo caminho  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Boas Pedro,

Apesar das críticas ao layout feitas anteriormente, particularmente a parte direita com alguns frags no areão que destoam um pouco, acho o layout no geral espectacular, muito bom mesmo!  :SbOk:  E quando os corais estiverem mais crescidos, há-de ser um espectáculo visual  :SbOk3:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas Artur!

Esses frags já n estão por lá!

Uns foram trocados outros coloquei juntamente com os corais...

A ideia seria fazer uma pequena parteleira com eggcrate para colocar as mudas...ainda está em estudo....

Obrigado pelos comentários!

cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Então lá me trocaram o tal Labroides "comedor de polipos" do mar vermelho, por um Sun Coral.
Entretanto entraram também mais duas peças ....

Aqui ficam as fotos: 


Tubastrea aurea


Blastomussa wellsi verde


e uma Heteropsammia (nome estranho)


Disseram-me na loja que a Tubastrea aurea pode só ser alimentada 1 vez por semana, alguem confirma isso?

cumps

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Disseram-me na loja que a Tubastrea aurea pode só ser alimentada 1 vez por semana, alguem confirma isso?


É capaz de ser curto, pelo menos para abrir regularmente.
Eu alimento a minha 2-3 vezes por semana e tenho-a "na sombra" porque elas não gostam de muita luz.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> É capaz de ser curto, pelo menos para abrir regularmente.
> Eu alimento a minha 2-3 vezes por semana e tenho-a "na sombra" porque elas não gostam de muita luz.


Boas!

Locais com corrente e pouca luz é que não tenho...só mesmo no interior de uma caverna....

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Há quem só alimente 1 vez por semana...mas à grande  :yb624: 
Vê como faz o Henrique: 
http://www.reefforum.net/f4/alimenta...n-coral-18882/

Eu tb tenho feito assim...mas a minha tubastrea ainda é novinha...acabou de chegar à 1-2 semanas por isso ainda não tenho grande experiência!

Ab
Joao

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Pedro
Quanto custou o teu atrelado?
Não passa os 60km/h porque?
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Pedro

Então novidades desse reef?
Mostra lá como ficou essa preciosidade laranja que sei que tens aí... :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boa noite Pedro
> 
> Então novidades desse reef?
> Mostra lá como ficou essa preciosidade laranja que sei que tens aí...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas!

Realmente já há muito que não posto fotos aqui.....coloquei no Facebook ....

n tou a ver de qual preciosidade estás a falar....

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> coloquei no Facebook ....


Pois...Não tenho tempo para isso...




> n tou a ver de qual preciosidade estás a falar....


Uma certa e determinada Euphylia... não!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Uma certa e determinada Euphylia... não!?


Acho que é mais amarela....mas ainda não estendeu muito os polipos...está na fase de adaptação....

A ver se o Pai Natal me traz a tão desejada máquina e lente de macro...

cumps

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite,

Não acompanhava muito este tópico, e é algo que irei corrigir  :Coradoeolhos: . Um bom aquário com um excelente layout parabéns  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

thanks!

já fiz ums modificaçoes, tenho de actualizar com mais fotos!

A ver se arranjo tempo!

----------


## dina dias

Pedro, o teu aquário é fenomenal!!!!
Fiquei boquiaberta e deliciada. É mesmo um projecto ambicioso!
Desejo que continues com o maior sucesso.
Ainda bem que estás a partilhar conosco tanto conhecimento!

Boa sorte!
Dina

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

Olá Pedro parabéns pelo teu aquário corais e peixes lindos  :SbOk: .

Abraço
Pedro Teixeira

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Pedro, então quando metes ai umas fotos actualizadas para vermos como é que anda ai o bicho ?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tens toda a razão!

Além das fotos também já há algumas mudanças de material!

A cobertura da parte superior e inferior também já está ser realizada!

tenho de arranjar tempo!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> tenho de arranjar tempo!


A cegonha ainda não aterrou e já não tens tempo... ui!
Espectáculo! (pensado e escrito a imaginar na barriguinha do Fernando Mendes)

Tá quase, né!?
Tudo de bom!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Oi!

pronto eu confesso é mais perguiça!

Pois tá mesmo quase e é mesmo parecida com a barriga do Mendes!LOOOOL

cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Olá a todos!

Passado um ano vou fazer um ponto da situação em relação à vida do aquario!

Em Abril do ano passado tive um curto circuito numa regua de tomadas....sorte que fundiu o fusivel da mesma e "só" desligou a parte da circulação e da iluminação!Resultado muitos corais não resistiram....ainda foram 2 dias...
O retorno e o resto da maquinaria ficaram a funcionar!

Depois fui de férias durante 15 dias em que um amigo meu ficou a cuidar do aquario....como ele não percebe nada....perdi umas tridacnas, que se tinham virado no areao...

Entretanto no final deste ano tive de retirar os 2 anjos que tinha, pois engraçaram com os LPS e alguns SPS!Perdi algumas acans e uma Scolymia!

No que toca ao Layout, fiz umas pequenas modificaçoes na parte esquerda do aquario.

Em relação a modificaçoes de material troquei a circulação que tinha por 2 Vortech mp60W e o retorno por uma mini Red Dragon 3500.
Aquiri também um profilux 3 EX com doseadoras e módulo SMS.

Na parte tecnica eliminei a 2ª Sump e na terceira coloquei 24 mangues (onde já tinha a macro alga).Nessa 3ª sump tinha o metodo de Jaubert, que também retirei, pois retinha muita porcaria!

Assim fiquei com 3 sumps-na 1ª está o filter bag com as resistencias, na seguinte está o refugio com macro algas e 24 mangues num vaso e na ultima está o escumador o reactor de kalk, o reactor de fosfatos e o retorno!

Mas chega de conversa e vamos mas é às fotos!






























Tenho alguns frags no areao porque estão a receber tratamento contra as planárias carnivoras!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Recentemente adquiri a tão esperada máquina fotografica e as respectivas objectivas!Uma Canon EOS 600D+Canon 18-200mm+Sigma 150mm Macro.

Como é obvio ainda sou um maçarico nisto das macros....mas aqui ficam algumas:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E mais umas para finalizar por agora!

----------


## João Seguro

Está tudo muito giro  :Wink:  onde compraste esses zoanthus?

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Parabéns Pedro, o aquário parece muito bom com uma excelente selecção de peixes e os corais estão com indícios de bons crescimentos e parece-me que estão a ganhar boas cores.

Por curiosidade, como se comporta esse sohal com os corais e com os outros peixes, especialmente os outros  cirurgiões? Gostava de tentar um, mas tenho receio das incompatibilidades, com peixes que já tenho.

Achas que se encontrar um pequeno, vou diminuir substancialmente os riscos, ou quando ele crescer vai esquecer os amigos e conhecidos e começar a matar tudo?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Obg pelos elogios!

O Sohal come de tudo, especialmente granulado!Nos corais nunca o vi tocar...agora com os colegas já anda mais atrevido...pelo que vejo ainda não passam de brincadeiras em que nada de grave acontece, sobretudo com o hepatus e com o xanthurus!Anda a nadar atrás deles e às voltas, não passa disso!

Quando chegou muito pequeno, nem se dava por ele, agora já impõe respeito...vamos ver se a sua atitude não piora!

Em sharm el-sheikh (egito) no ano passado um trincou a mão à minha esposa...ficou lá com os dentes bem marcados....ela foi pro território dele e pimba...mas era enorme!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Pedro

Tens aí uma agradável selecção de peixes.  :Palmas: 
Também a nível de corais, tens aí diversidade.

Bem sei que o teu layout é baseado em experiências vividas... 
Numa era em que os aquas ficam giros tipo 'clean', o teu contrasta um pouco... o 'clean' é uma moda.

Não é qualquer crítica. Se eu tivesse um aqua com essas dimensões, tentaria fazer algo semelhante ao do chingchai.
Gosto muito do aqua do chingchai...

Gostaria de ver esses mangues... e essa área técnica renovada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Acho que o objectivo desses layouts tipo "clean" é proporcionar mais espaço para os peixes nadarem....mas no meu eles têm imenso espaço pra isso!

Além de não ser um tipico amontuado de pedras...há imensas cavernas e espaço para os peixes se esconderem, especialmente quando crescerem!

Se reparares na circulação...eu só tenho bombas de um lado...ao fazer uma ilha mais alta mais perto das bombas, iria cortar a circulação no resto do aqua....

Quase ao centro tenho um desfiladeiro, onde estão os 2 pratos de montipora verde...e no lado Direito está mais soft, com uma ilha e a floresta de euphilias!

Calro que se fizesse hoje mudaria algumas coisas...mas à falta de €€€ ,de tempo e paciência, está muito bom e vai ficar assim por alguns anos!
Quanto aos mangues é apareceres para veres!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mais um tópico que "perdi" não sei como... Já me vergastei 10 vezes!!!

Muito bom!!!  :bompost: 

Ainda por cima és da margem sul!!!  :SbOk: 
Ainda por cima as medidas do teu aquário são muito próximas das do meu (2x1x.65)  :SbOk: 
Ainda por cima tens 2 vistas, tal como eu terei  :SbOk: 
Ainda por cima tens circulação só numa lateral, que era uma dúvida que eu tinha como fazer no meu  :SbOk: 

Pronto, vou-me vergastar mais um pouco!  :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Mais vale tarde que nunca....looooool

Se quisseres aparecer e ver ao vivo estás à vontade....

Quanto à circulação, as 2 vortech mp60 são mais que suficiente.....coloquei uma mais acima que a outra, por causa do layout e para fazer mais circulação superficial!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> 
> Mais vale tarde que nunca....
> 
> Se quisseres aparecer e ver ao vivo estás à vontade....
> 
> Quanto à circulação, as 2 vortech mp60 são mais que suficiente.....coloquei uma mais acima que a outra, por causa do layout e para fazer mais circulação superficial!
> 
> Cumps


Temos de combinar!
Quero ver isso ao vivo!!!  :SbOk3: 

eu só tenho uma mp60, mas tenho de ver se as tunze depois de 4 anos paradas ainda funcionam...  :yb663:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola amigo Pedro :Olá: .
O teu aqua está fantastico.Tens uma selecção de peixes que eu escolheria tambem para mim...(pena o meu aquario não se adequar).Pode ser que daqui por uns largos anos, gostaria muito de ter um shoal, o teu é pacifico?
Só te falta uma coisa que eu gostava de ver ai, um cardume de anthias ou até mesmo cromis.Com esse volume de agua ficava brutal um grande cardume.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

O Sohal já foi mais pacífico...agora persegue alguns peixes, especialmente o xanthurus...mas não lhe faz nada.....vamos ver como evolui!

Cromis já tive 8, por agora sobrevivem 3!

Athias tenho 8, que ainda não aparecem nessas fotos!

Tb adquiri recentemente 10 cardinais!

Mas realmente as anthias dão mt vida ao aquario!

cumps

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Hoje tive o prazer de ver o aquario do sr.Pedro ao vivo e as fotos não fazes justiça com o aquario. Cheio de vida e harmonia..........mais uma vez muitos parabens e muito obrigado por me receber em sua casa e esclarecer algumas duvidas

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Pedro, e umas fotos para nós vermos como vai isso?

----------


## Anibal Santos

(troquei a circulação que tinha por 2 Vortech mp60W)
Snr Pedro É possivel dizer se essas bombas fixam bem ao vidro de 19 milimetros e se funcionam bem .

Cumprimentos
Anibal Santos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Entretanto tive o prazer de visitar este aquário e feito urso esqueci-me de colocar aqui feedback!!!

Muito bom!!!
Boa seleção de peixes (devo andar muito por ali...), boas cores, gostei muito!

Já agora relativamente às bombas e do que pude constatar, a circulação é mais que suficiente, embora possa parecer pouco...
realmente as mp60 mandam uma jarda do catano. Aquilo parece uma turbina deu m avião... :yb677:

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Umas fotos actuais e que era!!!

Parabéns belo tanque.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> (troquei a circulação que tinha por 2 Vortech mp60W)
> Snr Pedro É possivel dizer se essas bombas fixam bem ao vidro de 19 milimetros e se funcionam bem .
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Anibal Santos


Boas!

Funcionam muito bem!Como disse o Hugo, mandam uma grande jarda!No meu estão a funcionar a 80%!

Em relação à fixação já não posso dizer tão bem....uma delas fixou bem, outra nem por isso e tive de a prender com um arame...mas acho k foi erro meu pois não limpei bem o vidro e o autocolante da parte do motor não aderiu bem.....porque se fosse mesmo problema delas, ambas faziam o mesmo e só acontece numa!

Fotos e talvez video para breve....Acho que se perde muito tempo com o processo de postar fotos aqui...só por isso ainda não coloquei mais!E com o puto pequeno, não estou muito virado para perder tempo com isso!

Em termos de alteraçoes  e  novidades na parte tecnica, foi a montajem de uma nano de 80L (50x35x60) com cavalos marinhos e alguns peixitos de nano, a colocação de uma nova sump a receber a agua do aquario, que vem da coluna seca com cerca de 200L, onde faço a aspiração semanal com a muda de agua e por fim a aquisição de 2 réguas Leds azuis!


Cumps e obrigado pelos elogios!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ui... muitas alterações. Realmente umas fotos e um vidiozito é que eram de valor  :Smile: 

Quanto às fotos, com este novo software podes colocar imagens directamente do teu PC e escolhes logo as que queres de um passo só! :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

comé, Pedro?

Então essas fotos e videos? :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Falta mesmo o tempo e alguma vontade!
Por acaso o aquario está muiuto bom!Com os novos leds azui ficou com as cores mais vivas!

Também tenho um nano ligado ao sistema principal com cavalos e alguns peixes pequenos!

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> 
> Falta mesmo o tempo e alguma vontade!
> Por acaso o aquario está muiuto bom!Com os novos leds azui ficou muito bom!
> 
> Também tenho um nano ligado ao sistema principal com cavalos e alguns peixes pequenos!
> 
> cumps


Pois... é isso que qeremos ver  :yb663: 

Relembra-me uma coisa, que circulações tens agora? só as 2 MP60? no vidro da direita?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> "só as 2 MP60"


Sim "só" as 2 mp60 chegam e sobram!!!!e estão do lado direito!

O António Tristão esteve cá à pouco tempo...pensava que ele ia postar algumas fotos!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Também tenho um nano ligado ao sistema principal com cavalos e alguns peixes pequenos!


A Marisa antes do nano, já considerava que o aquário era demasiado grande...
Com um nano, que diz agora? eh eh

Coloca lá fotos! Palpita-me que queres é que a malta te visite!  :Smile: 
Chato!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não seja por isso!

Se é para ir tirar fotos, passo aí com o tripé  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Não foi muito dificil já que o nano é uma antiga sump e nem é muito grande 50x35x60!

Claro ver ao vivo não tem nada a ver com fotos!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Não seja por isso!
> 
> Se é para ir tirar fotos, passo aí com o tripé


O Problema nem é tirar...que isSo até tenho feito...é mesmo postar aqui no forum....


Estás À vontade de aparecer ...tens é de avisar para limpar o vidro...looool!

Cumps

----------


## mrodriguez

Parabéns Pedro

Está simplesmente brutal!
É de ficar de boca aberta.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Obg!

Depois do nascimento do Chouriçinho, o tempo foi ficando mais curto para estas coisas!


Nem fotos tenho tirado!

Espero que venha cá alguem e tire!

looool


Cumps

----------


## mrodriguez

Lol se tens dito tinha levado a maquineta hehe 
Não é nenhuma pro mas devia dar para o gasto e ainda te punha aqui umas pics hehe
Falta-me uma lente macro para umas coisas mais pequenas mas tu nesse aquário tens muito que fotografar mesmo sem macro hehe. 
Por acaso ando a namorar uma lente dessas há uns tempos mas ainda não me deu para aí hehe 

Se for preciso ajuda nisso ou nalguma outra coisas como uma recolha apita qe terei todo o gosto.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

O mais engraçado é que eu tenho uma Cannon Eos600D com uma objetiva de 18-200mm e uma macro de 150mm Sigma!

e tb tenho tripé!

Assim podes ver que não é por falta do material!

O problema nem é tirar as fotos....é depois redimensionar e postar.....é um processo algo demorado!
Cumps

----------


## RuiSáPinto

esta mto porreiro o teu aquário mas eu não gosto nada dele !!!!!!

Por uma simples razão...   NÂO E MEU!!!
 Mete mais fotos...

cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, tudo bem? Ainda tens Quadricolor Rosa para venda? Manda-me MP.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Pedro, entao amigo queres que te ofereçe uma maquina para tirares umas fotos?
Sempre partiçipaste no forum e nao deixes morrer este teu post, posta ai uma fotos e fala um pouco do teu aquario e dessas actualizaçoes.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Obrigado, mas tenho uma Canon Eos600D com uma lente 18-200mm e uma sigma macro de 150mm!!!!
Depois do puto nascer não tenho é tempo nem paciência para postar fotos em fóruns.....
Sempre podem aparecer e ver ao vivo, não tem nada a ver!
Cumps

----------

